# ترانزستور الوصلة ثنائي القطبية



## أبوصليح (3 يونيو 2011)

الرابط

http://www.kutub.info/library/book/6056


----------



## أبوصليح (3 يونيو 2011)

*ترانزستور الوصلة ثنائي القطبية
Bipolar Junction Transistor BJT


المحتويات:

فكرة عامة عن تاريخ الترانزستور

مقدمة باللغة العربية عن ترانزستورات الوصلة ثنائية القطبية

شرح مفصّل باللغة الإنجليزية عن:

Bipolar Transistor Basics

The NPN Transistor

The PNP Transistor

Transistor as a Switch



الترانزستورات Transistors
تم التغلب على جميع عيوب الصمام الإلكتروني باختراع الترانزستور في عام 1947م وذلك على يد ثلاثة من الفيزيائيين الأميركيين العاملين في مختبرات بيل الأمريكية وهم جون باردين (John Bardeen) و ولتر براتين (Walter Brattain) و وليم شوكلى (William Shockley) والذين حصلوا على جائزة نوبل في عام 1956م تقديرا لجهودهم على هذا الإنجاز العظيم. 
والترانزستور عنصر إلكتروني فعال (activedevice) مصنوع من مواد شبه موصلة كالجرمانيوم والسيليكون وله ثلاثة أقطاب كما هو الحال مع الصمام الثلاثي ولكن بدون دائرة تسخين. 






​ 
ويتميز الترانزستور على الصمام الإلكتروني بصغر حجمه الذي لا يتجاوز إذا ما صنع منفردا حجم حبة الحمص أما إذا كان في دوائر متكاملة فإنه بالإمكان تصنيع ملايين الترانزستورات على شريحة لا تتجاوز مساحتها السنتيمتر المربع الواحد مما أدى إلى تقليص بالغ في أحجام وأوزان الأجهزة الكهربائية. 

ويتميز كذلك بأنه يعمل على جهد كهربائي منخفض لا يتجاوز عدة فولتات وبقلة استهلاكه للطاقة الكهربائية التي تقاس بالميللي واط في الترانزستورات المنفردة والميكروواط وحتى النانوواط في الدوائر المتكاملة مما أدى إلى تصنيع أجهزة كهربائية مختلفة تعمل بالبطاريات الصغيرة ولفترات طويلة من الزمن. 

ويتميز بصلادته فهو جسم مصمت من مواد شبه موصلة حيث لا توجد في داخله أجزاء متحركة ولذلك فهو لا يتأثر بالصدمات والإهتزازات الميكانيكية كما هو الحال مع الصمام الإلكتروني ولذا يمكن وضعه في الأجهزة المحمولة. ويتميز كذلك بطول عمره التشغيلي الذي يمتد لعشرات السنوات وبإمكانية عمله على نطاق واسع من درجات الحرارة وبإمكانية إنتاجه بكميات كبيرة جدا وبأسعار منخفضة جدا. 

ومع اختراع الترانزستور الذي يعده العلماء أعظم اختراع في القرن العشرين تجددت أمال المهندسين في صنع معدات وأجهزة إلكترونية صغيرة الحجم وقليلة الاستهلاك للطاقة كالحواسيب الرقمية والتلفزيونات الملونة والراديوات الصغيرة والهواتف المحمولة والآلات الحاسبة المكتبية واليدوية. وكذلك فإنه لا يوجد الآن ما يحول دون وضع المعدات والأجهزة الإلكترونية في مختلف أنواع المركبات والصواريخ العابرة للقارات وفي المركبات الفضائية والأقمار الصناعية حيث أنها لا تحتل حيزا كبيرا ويمكنها أن تعمل على البطاريات. 


ترانزستورات الوصلة ثنائية القطبية Bipolar Junction Transistors (BJT) 




 
يتم تصنيع هذا النوع من الترانزستورات من خلال تطعيم ثلاث مناطق متجاورة على بلورة نقية من السيليكون بحيث يكون التطعيم إما على شكل (سالب_موجب_ سالب)(NPN) أو على شكل (موجب_سالب_موجب) (PNP). 

ويتم توصيل أقطاب معدنية بهذه المناطق الثلاثة حيث يسمى القطب الموصول بالمنطقة الوسطى بالقاعدة (****) بينما تسمى الأقطاب الموصولة بالمنطقتين الخارجيتين بالباعث (Emitter) والمجمع (Collector). 

ويطلق على هذه النوع من الترانزستورات بالترانزستور ثنائي القطبية (bipolar) وذلك بسبب وجود وصلتين فيه وكذلك بسبب مساهمة الفجوات والإلكترونات في حمل التيار الذي يسري داخل الترانزستور. 

يتطلب عمل هذا النوع من الترانزستورات وجود وصلتين يكون في الغالب وضع الإنحياز لأحدهما أمامي وللأخرى عكسي مما يعني أن الوصلة المنحازة أماميا ستسمح بمرور التيار بينما لا تسمح الوصلة المنحازة عكسيا بمروره. ولكن إذا ما تم تصنيع الترانزستور بحيث يكون عرض منطقة القاعدة قليل جدا بحيث أن المنطقة المنضبة للوصلة المنحازة عكسيا تغطي معظم أجزائها فإن الإلكترونات أو الفجوات التي تصل إلى منطقة القاعدة من تيار الوصلة المنحازة أماميا سيقع في أسر المجال الكهربائي للمنطقة المنضبة المنحازة عكسيا وسيمر تيارا عاليا فيها رغم أنها منحازة عكسيا. وكلما قل عرض منطقة القاعدة كلما زادت نسبة عدد الإلكترونات أو الفجوات التي يتم اقتناصها من قبل الوصلة المنحازة عكسيا من العدد الكلي المتولد في الوصلة المنحازة أماميا. 

إن هذه الآلية في طريقة عمل الترانزستور تمكن تيارا ضعيفا يمر في القاعدة من التحكم بتيار قوي يمر بين الباعث والمجمع ويطلق على نسبة تيار المجمع أو الباعث على تيار القاعدة بكسب الترانزستور (transistor gain). 

ويمكن زيادة كسب الترانزستور من خلال تقليل عرض منطقة القاعدة ويمكن الحصول على كسب قد يصل لعدة مئات. إن العيب الرئيسي للترانزستور ثنائي القطبية هو أن القاعدة تستخدم التيار الكهربائي للتحكم بعمل الترانزستور مما يستدعي استخدام دائرة كهربائية خارجية دقيقة لضبط قيمة تيار القاعدة والذي قد يؤدي أي انحراف في قيمته إلى تغيير مكان نقطة التشغيل التي يعمل عندها الترانزستور. 

إن الترانزستورات من نوع (NPN) أكثر شيوعا في الاستخدام من الترانزستورات من نوع (PNP) وذلك لاستجابتها العالية وذلك بسبب أن سرعة حركة الإلكترونات في المناطق السالبة أعلى بكثير من سرعة حركة الفجوات في المناطق الموجبة. 

ويتم تصنيع الترانزستور من نوع (NPN) بالطريقة السطحية من خلال تطعيم منطقة محددة بذارات مانحة لتنتج منطقة سالبة بعمق معين على سطح شذرة من السيليكون وفي داخل هذه المنطقة السالبة يتم تطعيم جزء منها بذرات مستقبلة لتحولها إلى منطقة موجبة وفي داخل هذه المنطقة الموجبة يتم تطعيم جزء منها بذرات مانحة لتحولها إلى منطقة سالبة وبهذا تتكون ثلاث مناطق منطقتين سالبتين بينهما منطقة موجبة ويتم وصل القاعدة بالمنطقة الموجبة والباعث بالمنطقة السالبة الأقرب من السطح والمجمع بالمنطقة السالبة الأبعد عن السطح. 





​ 
وبسبب أن مساحة وصلة الباعث أقل منها بكثير من مساحة وصلة المجمع في عملية التصنيع هذه فإن الكسب في تيار الباعث منه أكبر بكثير منه في حالة تيار المجمع ولذا يجب أن يراعى ذلك عند تصميم المضخمات فالترانزستور غير متماثل في مثل هذه الطريقة من التصنيع. 

ويتم تصنيع أنواع لا حصر لها من الترانزستورات بعضها يعمل عند الترددات المنخفضة وبعضها عند الترددات العالية وبعضها لأغراض القدرات المنخفضة وبعضها للقدرات العالية وذلك لتلبي حاجة التطبيقات المختلفة. 

ويحمل كل ترانزستور على سطحه رمزا مكون من عدد من الأحرف والأرقام ويمكن استخلاص بعض المعلومات من هذه الرموز كنوع مادة الترانزستور إن كانت من السيليكون أو الجرمانيوم أو كمدى الترددات التي يعمل عندها ومقدار الجهد أو التيار أو القدرة الكهربائية التي يتحملها. ​ 
*


----------



## أبوصليح (3 يونيو 2011)

تعد الدارات الإلكترونية electronic circuits أساس النظم الإلكترونية التي تستخدم في مجالات هندسية شتى مثل التحكم والقياس ومعالجة الإشارة. ويعد الثنائي ذو الوصلة والترانزيستور الوسيلتين الفعالتين الأساسيتين في تركيب أي دارة إلكترونية.
ثنائي الوصلة - الديود PN junction-diode
في بداية اكتشاف أنصاف النواقل semiconductors مثل مادتي الجرمانيوم والسيليكون، وقبل الاكتشاف المخبري للترانزيستورات، كانت هناك العديد من المشاكل التي يجب التغلب عليها لصناعة هذه الثنائيات. استطاع المهندسون في منتصف الخمسينات حل معظم النقاط الحرجة لهذه المشكلات، والدخول بشكل فعال في تكنولوجيا الأجسام الصلبة solid-state.
يتشكل الثنائي من منطقتين متجاورتين من النوع p,n . تكون المنطقة n مليئة بالشحنات السالبة (إلكترونات electrons)، والمنطقة p مليئة بالشحنات الموجبة (ثقوب holes)، يفصل بين المنطقتين منطقة خالية من الشحنات تدعى بالمنطقة المحرمة أو الخالية deplation region، كما في الشكل(1).
بتطبيق انحياز(جهد مستمر) ، أي وصل النهاية الموجبة للمنبع المستمر إلى الطرف p للثنائي، والنهاية السالبة للمنبع إلى الطرف n يمكن للتيار أن يمر داخل الثنائي. من جهة أخرى فإن تطبيق انحياز عكسي ، أي وصل النهاية الموجبة للمنبع إلى الطرف n للثنائي والنهاية السالبة إلى الطرف p يمنع التيار من المرور عبر الثنائي.
لذا يستخدم الثنائي PN في تطبيقات عدة من أكثرها شيوعاً تقويم التيار المتناوب، أي السماح للتيار بالمرور باتجاه ومنعه من المرور بالاتجاه المعاكس. الترانزيستورات transistors
هناك نوعان رئيسان منه هما: الترانزيستور ثنائي القطبية ذو الوصلة bipolar junction transistor (BJT)، والتــرانزيستور ذو التأثير الحقلي field effect transistor (FET).
تصنف مجالات عمل هذه الترانزيستورات وفق أنماط ثلاثة:
1- مضخم amplifier.
2- قاطع إلكتروني electronic switch.
3- مقاومة محكومة controlled resistance.
وفيما يأتي شرح موجز لنشوء هذه الأنماط وتركيبها ومجال عملها في الأنظمة الإلكترونية.
أ ـ الترانزيستور ثنائي القطبية ذو الوصلة BJT: تم اكتشاف النموذج البدائي لهذا الترانزيستور في الخمسينيات، إلا أن التطوير النهائي والمعروف في الوقت الحاضر تحقق في عام 1956 على أيدي الباحثين باردن Barden وبراتن Brattain وشوكلي Shockley الذين حازوا جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء نتيجة لابتكارهم وتطويرهم لهذه الوسيلة الإلكترونية. يتشكل الترانزيستور BJT من بلورة من السيليكون silicon (أو الجرمانيوم). تستخدم طريقة تقنية في شروط حرارية مناسبة لوضع طبقة من السيليكون نوع n بين طبقتين من السيليكون نوع p، ليحصل بذلك على ترانزيستور من النوع pnp، أو وضع طبقة من النوع p بين طبقتين من النوع n، فنحصل على ترانزيستور نوع npn.
يبين الشكل 4-أ البنية الأساسية لأحد أنواع الترانزيستورات ذات البنية المتكاملة، بينما يبين الشكلان 4 - ب، جـ شكلًا مبسطاً لكلا النوعين npn,pnp. ويظهر في الشكلين 5 - أ، ب الرمزان الكهربائيان لهذين النوعين من الترانزيستورات.



تدعى أطراف الترانزيستور الثلاثة: الباعث emitter، والقاعدة base، والمجمّع collector. يستخدم في الرمز الكهربائي للترانزيستور سهم على طرف الباعث يدل على اتجاه مرور التيار المستمر. ويكون اتجاه السهم إلى داخل الترانزيستور في النوع pnp، وخارجاً منه في النوع npn. وتكون كثافة حوامل الشحنات في منطقة الباعث مرتفعة، بينما تكون سماكة منطقة القاعدة رقيقة، ويكون سطح منطقة المجمع عريضاً ليكون استقباله للشحنات المنطلقة من منطقة الباعث أكثر فاعلية.
لكي يعمل الترانزيستور BJT عمل مضخم يجب تطبيق جهد انحياز أمامي مستمر على وصلة الباعث - القاعدة، وانحياز عكسي على وصلة المجمع - القاعدة، عند ذاك تسبب التغيرات البسيطة في تيار القاعدة (دخل الترانزيستور) مرور تيار أعلى في مجمع الترانزيستور (دارة الخرج). وينشأ كبر التيار في الخرج نتيجة التفاوت الكبير في تركيز الشحنات الأساسية في طبقتي الباعث والقاعدة. وعلى هذا الأساس يحصل تكبير التيار في هذا النوع من الترانزيستورات وبالتالي تكبير الجهد وتكبير الاستطاعة.
ولكي يعمل الترانزيستور قاطعاً إلكترونياً (في الدارات الرقمية والتمثيلية) تكون وصلة المجمع - القاعدة بحالة انحياز عكسي، وتترك القاعدة حرة ليطبق عليها واحد من مستويي جهد V، أي انحياز عكسي لوصلة الباعث - القاعدة، ويكون عندها الترانزيستور بحالة قطع cut-off، أو تطبيق جهد قاعدة أمامي عالٍ high level كاف لنقل الترانزيستور إلى حالة الإشباع saturation أي حالة الوصل on state.
ولكي يعمل الترانزيستور عمل مقاومة محكومة، يمرر تيار قاعدة معين ضمن المنطقة الفعالة لخواص الترانزيستور للحصول على تيار مجمّع معين، أي مقاومة معينة بين طرفي المجمع والباعث. إن استخدام الترانزيستور في هذا النمط الثالث من العمل قليل نسبياً، ويفضل عليه الترانزيستور ذو التأثير الحقلي.
ب - الترانزيستور ذو التأثير الحقلي FET: قام عدد من الباحثين قبل اكتشاف هذا الترانزيستور، بدراسة التأثير الحقلي، بمعنى تغير ناقلية جسم صلب نتيجة تطبيق حقل كهربائي عبره.
في الواقع كان يجري العمل على ابتكار هذا الترانزيستور في الوقت نفسه الذي تم فيه تطوير الترانزيستور BJT تقريباً. كان النموذج الأول لهذا الترانزيستور هو الترانزيستور ذو التأثير الحقلي ذو الوصلة JFET والذي تم اقتراحه من قبل الباحث شوكلي Shockly عام 1951. تم بعد ذلك تطوير نوع آخر من هذه الترانزيستورات أكثر استقراراً وأفضل في تطبيقات الدارات الرقمية، وهو الترانزيستور MOSFET الذي أعلن عنه في بداية عام 1960 في مختبرات Bell من قبل الباحثين كانغ Kahng وعطا الله Atalla. تم بعد ذلك تطوير هذه الترانزيستورات وتحسين خواصها حتى وصلت إلى ما هي عليه في الوقت الحاضر.
يختلف الترانزيستور FET عن الترانزيستور BJT في بعض الخصائص المهمة الآتية:
ـ يعتمد الترانزيستور FET على تدفق حوامل شحنات ذات قطبية واحدة (موجبة أو سالبة) لذلك يدعى بالوسيلة أحادية القطبية unipolar device، بينما يعد الترانزيستور BJT وسيلة ثنائية القطبية bipolar device لأنه يعتمد على تدفق حوامل شحنات موجبة وسالبة معاً.
ـ يشغل الترانزيستور FET فراغاً أقل داخل الدارة المتكاملة IC. وبالتالي فإن كثافة التعبئة packaging density له عالية جداً، وهو ما يجعله مفضلاً في صناعة ما يسمى الدارات الإلكترونية الصغرية microelectronic.
ـ يعد عمل هذا الترانزيستور كمقاومة محكومة بالجهد VCR ميزة كبيرة، الأمر الذي يجعل نظام الدارة المتكاملة الرقمي مشتملاً على وسائل MOS من دون أي عناصر أخرى كالمقاومات مثلاً.
ـ يمكن لهذا الترانزيستور أن يعمل كقاطع ثنائي الجانب متناظر، وهي ميزة غير موجودة في الترانزيستور ثنائي القطبية.
ـ مقاومة دخله عالية جداً مما يجعله قادراً على تخزين شحنات (معلومات) لفترة طويلة نسبياً إضافة إلى أن مكثفة دخله صغيرة. أي إن الثابت الزمني لدارة دخله عالية.
ـ تعد هذه الوسيلة ذات ضجيج أقل من الـ BJT.
ـ لا يسبب أي انزياح في الجهد offset عند عدم مرور تيار فيه مما يجعله وسيلة جيدة في تطبيقات تقطيع الإشارة chopping.
للترانزيستور FET سيئة رئيسة هي صغر جداء الكسب بعرض المجال مقارنة مع الـBJT مما يقلل من أهميته في تكبير الإشارات ذات التردد العالي.
يتشكل الترانزيستور JEFT من قضيب من السيليكون نوع n (النوع ذي القنال n)، يسمى أحد طرفيه المنبع S والثاني المصرف D تتشكل على جانبي القضيب السيليكوني منطقتان من النوع p موصولتان معاً بطرف واحد يدعى البوابة G. يمكن تشكيل ترانزيستور ذي قنال p بعكس أنواع المواد السابقة n,p بأسلوب مماثل.
تطبق على كلا النوعين وحدة تغذية مستمرة بين المصرف والمنبع فيمر تيار وحيد الحوامل ضمن ما يسمى بالقنال (المحصورة بين طرفي البوابة). ويطبق انحياز عكسي على البوابة. عند تطبيق إشارة على دخل الترانزيستور ( البوابة) يتشكل حقل كهربائي يؤثر في عرض القنال زيادة أو نقصاناً ليسمح بمرور تيار أعلى أو أقل، ويُحصل بالتالي على إشارة مكبرة في الخرج. إن تأثير الحقل الكهربائي على مرور التيار في القنال هو السبب في تسمية هذه الوسيلة بالترانزيستور ذي التأثير الحقلي.
من جهة أخرى، يتشكل الترانزيستور MOSFET الرئيسي (نوع enhancement إغناء) أساساً من السيليكون نوع p (NMOSFET). يتم إدخال منطقتين في طرفيه من النوع n تشكلان المصرف والمنبع. يوضع فوق هاتين الطبقتين مادة شديدة العازلية من ثاني أكسيد السيليكون (SiO2) يعلوها طبقة معدنية تشكل البوابة. إن الفرق الرئيسي لهذا النوع عن الترانزيستور JFET هو أن مقاومة دخل الأول أعلى بكثير.
إن معظم تطبيقات الترانزيستورات JFET تكون في نمط التكبير ونمط المقاومة المحكومة بالجهد، بينما تكون معظم تطبيقات الترانزيستورات MOSFET في نمط القطع switching وهي تشكل معظم أنواع الدارات المتكاملة الرقمية الموجودة في السوق التجارية.


----------



## أبوصليح (3 يونيو 2011)

MOSFET

Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor

يعتبر ترانزيستور تأثير المجال MOSFET تطويراً للترانزستورات العادية BJT ثنائية القطبية ولكنه ليس بديلاً مباشراً أو ممكناً دائماً فهنالك فروق بينهم سيتضح بعضها خلال الموضوع.
وهو أيضا في نوعين أساسيينذو القناة الموجبة P-CHANNEL والقناة السالبة N-CHANNEL والأخير N-CH مثل ترانزيستور NPN أكثر شهرة واستخداماً 

http://www6.0zz0.com/2009/07/05/17/490376523.png

ويركب مثله تماماً في الدوائر الإلكترونية مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار فروقات تشغيل القاعدة B في BJT والبوابة GATE في MODFET

التركيب:
كما يظهر في الشكل
http://fourier.eng.hmc.edu/e84/lectures/figures/MOSFET.gif

الفحص:
هنالك مشكلة في ساعات الفحص Multimeters عندما نريد فحص الموسفت فالساعات الرقمية وفي معظمها مجهز لقياس الثنائي والذي كما نعلم أن جهد العتبة له V=0.6V وعليه تخرج ساعة الفحص على طرفيها جهداً أعلى من ذلك لفحصه فإذا كان جهد ساعة الفحص يقل عن V=1.5V فلن تتمكن من قياسه وستحتاج لساعة قياس تماثلية عموماً:
هنالك عدة طرق لفحص الموسفت
أسهلها وهي:
طريقة القياس 
• فرغ شحنة الأقطاب إن وجدت بين أطراف الموسفيت بتلامسهم بجسم معدني
• ضع الاوميتر على الوضع المسموع (صفاره ) 
• ضع الطرف الموجب (الأحمر) من الاوميتر على القاعدة G 
• والطرف الأسود مره على المنبع ومره على المصرف 
• يجب أن لا نسمع أي أثر للصفارة أبدا وإلا اعتبر تالفا

http://www.electronicrepairguide.com/test fet.jpg
طريقة أخرى للفحص:
التقط الموسفت من الإطار العازل ولا تقترب من الأطراف المعدنية
لامس جميع أطراف الموسفت معاً بهدف تفريغ أي شحنة على البوابة GATE باستخدام مفك أو طرف المقياس
 لامس الطرف السالب لساعة القياس (AVO) مع المنبع SOURCE وفي نفس الوقت
 لامس الطرف الموجب لساعة القياس (AVO) مع البوابة GATE لأجل شحنها
 ارفع الطرف الموجب عن البوابة واجعله يلامس المصب DRAIN
سوف تأخذ قراءة منخفضة على جهاز ساعة القياس (AVO) لأن الموسفت أصبحت في وضع التوصيل ON 
بينما الطرف الموجب لا زال على المصب DRAIN اعمل تلامس بين البوابة GATE والمنبع SOURCE بطرف إصبعك لتفريغ شحنة البوابة ففي هذه الحالة يجب على جهاز ساعة القياس (AVO) أن يعطي قراءة مرتفعة بمعنى تحول الموسفت للوضع OFF اغلاق
أو بينما الطرف الموجب لا زال على المصب DRAIN ارفع الطرف السالب عن المنبع ودعه يلامس البوابة ثم أعده مرة ثانية ل SOURCEلإعطاء شحنة سالبة للبوابة GATE ففي هذه الحالة يجب على جهاز ساعة القياس (AVO) أن يعطي قراءة مرتفعة بمعنى تحول الموسفت للوضع OFF اغلاق

مقارنة بين MOSFET و Bipolar Junction Transistor BJT 
عند قراءة خواص الترانزيستور من Data Sheet (كتاب دليل الخواص والمواصفات) نجد أن هنالك جهود تشغيلية مختلفة وتيارات متفاوتة ومنحنيات خواص كثيرة
ولكوننا لا نريد من خلال هذا العمل الدخول في تصاميم الدوائر الإلكترونية بشكل نظري أكاديمي ونود طرح الموضوع من الناحية العملية مع فهم لخواص القطع التي نتعامل معها ما أمكن أو ما يكفي لنقوم بفهم تلك التصاميم لنتمكن من إجراء أعمال الصيانة المختلفة 
وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن دراسة خواص القطع ذو فائدة عظيمة لمن كان يريد الإبحار في عالم الإلكترونيات بمزيد من الدراية والفهم 
للمقارنة بين ترانزيستور MOSFET وترانزيستور BJT وأخص بالذكر الموسفت IRF840(MOSFET) وثنائي القطبية BUT11(BJT) نجد التالي:
جهد تشغيل القاعدة /البوابة
n حدود فرق الجهد القصوى بين الباعث والقاعدة V=1.4V مع أن فرق الجهد التشغيلي V=0.66 
n حدود فرق الجهد القصوى بين ال S و G زائد / ناقص V=20V مع أن جهد التشغيل V=4.5V 
تيار القاعدة بالنسبة لتيار الباعث في BJT حوالي 5%
تيار البوابة بالنسبة لتيار المنبع SOURCE أقل من أن تشعر به ساعات الفحص التي نستخدمها وكما ذكر في كتاب المواصفات فإن أعلى تيار يصل I=500nA .


----------

